# 4x4 tent led recommendation



## Iams (Mar 29, 2018)

Hello.

I got pulled away again for a few years and you all go led on me. 

When you all helped me with my first grow that earned a bud of the month the talk of leds was heresy. Can't be done they said. leds suck!!!

That being said, I've got some seedlings going and was getting the flower tent ready and saw the leds now recommended. 

I run 2 4x4 tents and was set up for 1 seedling/ veg and 1flower tent so lights did not need to be moved. I am using 600wt lights in both but if upgrade helps please recommend. I also am planning on scrog. I use soil as medium.

With what I am reading now with the correct leds I could now have 2 tents and just flip the light spectrum and timers? 

Please help me make the correct purchase.

Happy Easter.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2018)

WELCOME HOME IAMS!  I was tickled to see you back this morning. yay.  Bombbuddpuff, is making his own stellar led's for much less money. I use Lush lighting and love it but it is costly and i hope  my investments last for years.   I laughed at your LED, comments, things  change, huh? Pot doesn't it is still quite wonderful. Glad to see you back.


----------



## Iams (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you Rosebud.

I am so looking to getting the heat out of that room. I love growing but I hate my electric bill during flower.

Also the potential of me now having lights that will in effect double my grow space as I still have room for a smaller seedling tent for the t5. 

I am excited about this and would like to get the lights going by next week.

So to all, please recommend for 4x4 tents the brand and wattage you would recommend for this setup.

AS far as building lights, That's out of my skill set. I am a Amazon prime member.:dancing:

Good to talk with you again Rosebud.


----------



## Iams (Mar 29, 2018)

Is there too much light in a space of this size?

There are some 1000wt lights at a fair price. The recommendation and q/a all look good with answers. I don't mind the price.

My buds in the past were always fluffy and I wondered if that was the cause of never in 4 grows getting hard, like when I buy it, buds.

I also found that my ph tester was bad and replaced it with new. so I can't trust the ph readings of my old grows. My well water tested 8.5 and old tester was showing 6.0.


----------



## Locked (Mar 29, 2018)

I have been using KING LED's and they have worked great. I have a 1200 and a 1500. It looks like they are no longer offering the 1500. 

For a 4x4 tent I would suggest either TWO 1200's or ONE 1800.

1200>>>>https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JLKUA2W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



1800>>>>https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LZ8C34S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Iams (Mar 29, 2018)

Wow. I was thinking those would be too much.


 Nice links, thank you.


----------



## Locked (Mar 29, 2018)

Iams said:


> Wow. I was thinking those would be too much.
> 
> 
> Nice links, thank you.



No problem. LED Lighting is now more than affordable. I would never go back to HID.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 29, 2018)

Hey Hammy. Are those King LEDs blurple?

Thanks


----------



## Locked (Mar 29, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> Hey Hammy. Are those King LEDs blurple?
> 
> Thanks



I find them to be more white-ish. I will take a pic once the tent comes on and pos it here.


----------



## umbra (Mar 29, 2018)

I run the crazy expensive LEDs and also made a small array. I never got rock hard buds until I used CO2 and dropped the temps with lights off by at least 10 degrees. I have a 4x8 tent that I use for seedlings and clones to feed by flowering space. I had 2 1000w MH and replaced it with 1 LED array. It uses 330w instead of 2000w and none of the heat. Everyone grows for different reasons, with different goals. Price wasn't as much of a consideration as performance and absolute dankest plants possible.
https://fluence.science/technology/spydr/
http://ledgardener.com/about/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9gdoTO3_kw


----------



## Iams (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I went with a King 2000wt

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MY27Q9H/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


 This is going to be fun. I already have the tent ready to go for it. Some jock horror is looking good under t5

I will switch to the indoor growing thread for more on it.

Umbra, Hamister, thank you for your time and thoughts.

Now if I can just get life to quit messing with my grows but as a mentor once said " Life, without permission, interrupts."


----------



## Locked (Mar 31, 2018)

Iams said:


> Thanks for the replies. I went with a King 2000wt
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MY27Q9H/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...




That like looks awesome. Congrats. Once you go LED you won't be going back.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2018)

Hamster Lewis said:


> ...Once you go LED you won't be going back.



LOL--I just cannot get the LEDs to produce anything for me.  I am finishing up an LED grow and the yield is going to be horrible.  While the bud is good, there just isn't much of it.  If I was going to do another indoor grow, I would be one of those that went back to my HPS...


----------



## umbra (Apr 1, 2018)

@$1500 ea, I'm buying more and replacing my double ended HPS completely...that's how good mine are


----------



## tokenzen (Apr 1, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--I just cannot get the LEDs to produce anything for me.  I am finishing up an LED grow and the yield is going to be horrible.  While the bud is good, there just isn't much of it.  If I was going to do another indoor grow, I would be one of those that went back to my HPS...




It's takes a few grows to figure out what will work for you, once you get the hang of things, you'll the hang of things in terms of the LED's feed the plants too, and you'll probably be feeding less. and running less ventilation, in return shaving a few bucks off that electric bill. I have a 3x3 running a 600hps and I can't stand looking at it, and I feel like the plants aren't as happy, I'm totally converted to LED's but only the ones with playing with,lol

Fluence is the way to go if your budget allows, just the foot print it covers alone will get you more yield because of the uniformity.


----------



## Locked (Apr 1, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--I just cannot get the LEDs to produce anything for me.  I am finishing up an LED grow and the yield is going to be horrible.  While the bud is good, there just isn't much of it.  If I was going to do another indoor grow, I would be one of those that went back to my HPS...



I just got a little over 3 ounces dry off a plant in a one gallon Smart Pot. I never get less than 2 ounces dry. Especially now that I am running 2 King LEDs. About the same as I got off a 1000 watts of HPS.
I am shutting down super early because I have to have a couple skylights replaced and one is over the Grow Room but once that is done and I replace my AC unit I am considering a Summer Grow. Small grow, but I could never even consider one with HID lighting.


----------



## stevetberry (Apr 2, 2018)

I am with Umbra on the Fluence, I have the Spider XPlus which is around 650 watts.  I run the Fluence in a tent by itself and harvested 1168 grams and 1053 grams dry on my first 2 runs.  I also have (3) 600 watt HPS and the last 2 harvests have yielded 1560 grams and 1192 grams dry.  I use the same nutrients on both and while these are different strains, I have to say the the Fluence LEDs are far superior to the HPSs.  I will eventually replace the (3) 600 watt HPSs with (2) of the Fluence.  The difference in the yields from the 2 grows on both set ups was 1 week of veg time.  This is all just my opinion but I am now sold on the LEDs.


----------



## Iams (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks again. Light is in and its crazy bright and the lack of heat is amazing compared to mh.


----------



## bubba887 (Apr 5, 2018)

This is making me super excited to see what this 1200W will do in a 32x32x6 tent with some autos lol. 

Welcome back btw bud


----------



## powerplanter (May 26, 2018)

So I have an led light that I want to replace all the bulbs.  Does anyone know where I can get good bulbs from?


----------



## Locked (May 26, 2018)

powerplanter said:


> So I have an led light that I want to replace all the bulbs.  Does anyone know where I can get good bulbs from?



Not sure you can do that. It would probably be cheaper to buy a new unit.  One of my original LED Lights had the ability to change out clusters of LED's but there were 8 clusters and it was 20 bucks a cluster plus shipping from China.  I am beyond happy with my KING LED Lights.


----------



## Dan789 (May 26, 2018)

My last seasons (indoor winter) grow in one 4x4 tent I used my king plus 1200 (2) lights, that worked out pretty good, in my other tent I put together a 12 cob Rapid led kit.  That draws 600 watts at the wall and is a 3000k via the Vero 29 Cobs.  
These were all from seeds, which was a first for me.  What I found was in the cob tent, the plants metabolized nutrients faster and were a little starved, which I didn’t expect going into bloom.  
The white’r light though is a lot easier on the eyes, no glasses (method seven led grow glasses) needed.


----------



## powerplanter (May 26, 2018)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Not sure you can do that. It would probably be cheaper to buy a new unit.  One of my original LED Lights had the ability to change out clusters of LED's but there were 8 clusters and it was 20 bucks a cluster plus shipping from China.  I am beyond happy with my KING LED Lights.




Thanks Hammy.  I had looked before but couldn't find anything.  The King Led looks and sounds really nice.  I may have to get one.


----------

